# 03 f350 oxygen sensor issue??????????



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

0141 code bank 1 sensor2 changed o2 sensor and code came right back any sugestions


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

I will check my Ford factory service DVD. Were there any other codes? What was the original complaint? Let me know.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

that is the only code was running a touch rough


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Make sure there are no vacuum leaks.
Step 1
H25 DTCS P0141 AND P0161: HO2S HEATER CIRCUIT IS OPEN, CHECK HO2S SIGNAL AND SIGNAL RETURN CIRCUITS FOR OPEN IN HARNESS 
Note: Refer to the PCM harness connector pin numbers in the beginning of this pinpoint test. 

DTC/HO2S Reference List: 

DTC P0141 = HO2S HTR-12 
DTC P0161 = HO2S HTR-22 
Note: On some applications, a vehicle hoist is required to access the HO2S harness. 

Visually inspect the HO2S circuit for exposed wiring, water contamination, corrosion and proper assembly. 
Measure resistance of HO2S SIG circuit between PCM harness connector pin and HO2S harness connector. 
Measure resistance of HO2S SIG RTN circuit between PCM harness connector pin and HO2S harness connector. 
Is the resistance less than 5.0 ohms? 
Yes No 
GO to H26 . REPAIR open circuit. COMPLETE HO2S Monitor Drive Cycle (REFER to Section 2, Drive Cycles ).


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Step 2
H26 CHECK HO2S CIRCUIT FOR SHORT TO VPWR IN HARNESS 
Measure resistance between the HO2S SIG and VPWR circuit at the PCM harness connector pin. 
Is the resistance greater than 10,000 ohms? 
Yes No 
GO to H27 . GO to H28 . 

H27 CHECK FOR SOURCE OF POTENTIAL HO2S CONTAMINATION 
Investigate the following items as potential sources of HO2S contamination: 
Use of unapproved silicon sealers. 
Fuel contaminated by silicon additives. 
Excessive oil burning (i.e. rings, valve seals and oil overfill). 
Glycol (antifreeze) leaking internally in the engine. 
Lead contaminated fuel. 
Short drive cycles in cold weather. 
Use of unapproved cleaning agents. 
Were any of the above conditions or concerns found during inspection? 
Yes No 
REPAIR source of contamination. REPLACE HO2S and oil/filter. COMPLETE PCM Reset to clear DTCs. COMPLETE HO2S Monitor Drive Cycle (REFER to Section 2, Drive Cycles ). If diagnosing DTC P0141 or P0161, GO to H30 . All others: REPLACE PCM.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

3
H28 VERIFY WIRING IS IN PROPER PIN LOCATION 
Note: Refer to the PCM connector pin numbers in the beginning of this pinpoint test. 

Measure resistance of the HO2S SIG circuit and HO2S Signal Return circuit between the PCM harness connector pin and the HO2S harness connector. 
Is the resistance less than 5.0 ohms? 
Yes No 
REPLACE HO2S. REPAIR as necessary. 

H30 DTCS P0135 AND P0155: HO2S HEATER CIRCUIT IS SHORTED TO GROUND, SHORTED TO VPWR OR EXCESSIVE CURRENT DRAW, LOW CURRENT DRAW 
Note: Refer to the PCM harness connector pin numbers in the beginning of this pinpoint test. 

DTC/HO2S Reference List: 

DTC P0135 = HO2S HTR-11 
DTC P0155 = HO2S HTR-21 
Note: On some applications, a vehicle hoist is required to access the HO2S harness. 

Visually inspect the HO2S circuit for exposed wiring, water contamination, corrosion and proper assembly. 
Were any concerns found during inspection? 
Yes No 
REPAIR any concerns found during inspection. GO to H31 .


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

H28 VERIFY WIRING IS IN PROPER PIN LOCATION 
Note: Refer to the PCM connector pin numbers in the beginning of this pinpoint test. 

Measure resistance of the HO2S SIG circuit and HO2S Signal Return circuit between the PCM harness connector pin and the HO2S harness connector. 
Is the resistance less than 5.0 ohms? 
Yes No 
REPLACE HO2S. REPAIR as necessary.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Make sure you use a quality replacement part. NOT Autozone or the like.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

bank 1 sensor 2 is the one after the cat correct because i could only find 3 on that truck


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

What engine?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Morrissey snow removal service;1179311 said:


> bank 1 sensor 2 is the one after the cat correct because i could only find 3 on that truck


That is correct.

Check the harness for any obvious damage. And use an OEM sensor if you didn't already.

EDIT: I should say, check the whole length of the harness for damage. It runs quite a ways back to that sensor.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

ok thank u and its a 5.4


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

I just checked well I was waiting and found both 5.4/6.8 are the same for O2 sensors. What do you have for a code reader?


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

P0141 - HO2S Sensor Circuit Malfunction (HO2S-12) See DTC P0135


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

P0135 - HO2S Sensor Circuit Malfunction (HO2S-11) During testing the HO2S Heaters are checked for opens/shorts and excessive current draw. The test fails when current draw exceeds a calibrated limit and/or an open or short is detected. Short to VPWR in harness or HO2S. 
Water in harness connector. 
Open VPWR circuit. 
Open GND circuit. 
Low battery voltage. 
Corrosion or poor mating terminals and wiring 
Damaged HO2S heater. 
Damaged PCM.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Check your fuses?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You have problems with it or bad MPG? I cleared mine on a 5.4 about 2 months ago. The code has not come back. The MPG has been normal. If the MPG is bad and it seems to not to be running right I would change to 02 sensor's. If it's a plow truck,I would really not have a problem with changing them all. If the truck has a lot of miles on it do it ! Say you are making $100 an hour plowing. The sensors cost you $200 for all 4. You now have to worry no more. Your good for the next 50k or more. I have changed most of them with just a regular wrench 7/8's. All the Auto Parts places have the tools you need for the job. Cut the wires off the old one and use a wrench to take it off, The new one's will screw right in.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

How are you making out? I am not far from you if you need a little help.


----------



## ABsnow (Oct 24, 2009)

I had experienced this recently. My issue was a leaking intake gasket. Dealer fixed at their expense even though it wasn't under warranty. 2005 5.4L. $600 job.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks guys still have not got it fixed truck went to the body shop monday for an accident i had 3 weeks ago i will work on it when i get it back


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Just checking in to see how you are making out. It's been busy I know. Let us know.


----------

